
RemoteCon 2020: A remote conference on remote work [Live] - cranium
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0OaO5KD5cqI
======
cranium
The conference schedule is available here:
[https://www.remotecon.org/schedule.html](https://www.remotecon.org/schedule.html)

